# And here is my New guy :D



## candysmum

I'd like to introduce you to Mistico 

He is leaving spain on the 10th and will be with me around the 13th/14th

View attachment 69035


View attachment 69036


View attachment 69037


View attachment 69038


View attachment 69039


----------



## Kinjilabs

WOW!!! hes stunning


----------



## DogPhotographer

Wow he's really gorgeous! What a beautiful horse!


----------



## Tapir

Holy ****....couldn't be more jealous if I tried


----------



## Valanita

Is he an Andalusian, Candysmum?


----------



## Freyja

He is stunning I am now very very very jealous


----------



## Pixel

I don't know anything about horses, but wow he is stunning!


----------



## BonnyBaby

He is beautiful, i i wish you two all the best .


----------



## reddyrufus

Lovely, hope the journey goes well for him and make sure you post some pictures when he arrives


----------



## abbiechi

What a handsome lad


----------



## CountrySmiths

He looks stunning. Bet you can't wait.


----------



## candysmum

HE IS HERE!!!!

he arrived at 9am this morning.  

He is stunning, not stressed, happy looks a little tired but he is a happy chap. 

I am over the moon and i would highly recommend the people i used

YAY ME!!


----------



## candysmum

Valanita said:


> Is he an Andalusian, Candysmum?


Yes he is


----------



## candysmum

these were taken within 15 minutes of him arriving. Needs a wash but he is lovely 

Walked into his stabled sniffed the bedding Pee'd, had a munch on his hay then pooped. not a care in the world!

I will take my Canon 7D to the yard tonight but these were taken on my phone

View attachment 69353


View attachment 69354


View attachment 69355


----------



## _Sara_

Wow he is stunning! I am green with envy! What are you planning on doing with him?


----------



## FloydnFloss

What a gorgeous fellow! Would love to see more pictures!


----------



## candysmum

He is being schooled at the moment, need to sort his saddle too I just plan on enjoying him and having fun nothing serious maybe oneday we will do something but its not a big issue.


----------



## Elles

Congratulations! 

Has he settled in well?


----------



## tonette

He is beautiful!!!!! loved the pics of being in the sea! I used to swim with my pony when I was a teenager and we used to love it....... Enjoy having fun with him


----------

